# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 >  Лечение 8.3 (последние релизы)

## Smartmaster

Добрый день, есть ли какая то инфа об этих версиях, Mimo-UniDll перестал работать (ставил на платформу серверную 1с 8.3.18.1957, до этого была 8.3.17.1851), эмулятор ключа еще не пробовал но подозреваю там такая же беда, ведь была обновлена защита продукта, теперь лишь встает вопрос что с этим можно сделать? есть ли какие то варианты?

----------


## dlipba

Нашли способ лечения?

----------


## Tamerlan123

нет еще

----------


## ikalichkin

> ... эмулятор ключа еще не пробовал но подозреваю там такая же беда ...


У MultiKey одна  беда - КОРП конфигурации! Их много у Вас?

----------


## vicont11

Нужна помощь. Как удалить строки 
Локальный HASP4 ORGL8 10
Локальный HASP4 ORGL8 100
Локальный HASP4 ORGL8 500
подскажите как убрать из сведений о программе

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Нужна помощь. Как удалить строки 
> Локальный HASP4 ORGL8 10
> Локальный HASP4 ORGL8 100
> Локальный HASP4 ORGL8 500
> подскажите как убрать из сведений о программе


http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...129&start=6680
Смотри в шапке

----------

vicont11 (17.11.2022)

----------


## tremme

У меня репак работает 8.3.19.1150 на двух серверах, на клиентах соответственно тоже. Но там конфигурации БУХ и ЗУП месячной давности, новые там работать не будут

----------


## Ikarus

> http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...129&start=6680
> Смотри в шапке


Я видимо недостаточно "мастер"... Мне туда не зайти...   Можно в личку решение? Праб таже что и у vicont11 . Спасибо.

----------


## beosav

Доброй ночи. Кто-нибудь справился с новой платформой 8.3.22.1709.  Интересует серверная реализация, а именно: 1-я машина - SQL-server, 2-я машина – 1С сервер, 3-я машина – терминальный сервер клиентов. Подскажите, какой ключик поставить на 1С сервер?

----------


## Backuper

Тоже интересует 8.3.22.1709. Есть ли способ вылечить платформу?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Тоже интересует 8.3.22.1709. Есть ли способ вылечить платформу?


MultiKey Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e
вместо дампов в архиве берешь мутанта

----------

Backuper (23.11.2022)

----------


## WolfTheGray

> MultiKey Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e
> вместо дампов в архиве берешь мутанта


Что это значит? Что за мутант?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Что это значит? Что за мутант?


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post755165

----------

WolfTheGray (02.12.2022)

----------


## vadimvadimvad

я попробовал вот это, все работает и обновляется конфигурация, в трее появился значок HASP license manager
1С - файловая, бухгалтерия и зарплата.
1) скачиваем Мультикей:
https://mega.nz/file/pJUSCKRQ#6A9yI1...D5yv1cgkixf2eM
Там же инструкция.
2) Удалить все платформы, удалить все файлы и папки пребывания 1С:
C:\Program Files\1cv8
C:\Users\имя_пользователя\AppData\L ocal\1С (и подобные 1Cv8...)
C:\Users\имя_пользователя\AppData\R oaming\1С (и подобные 1Cv8...) - можно оставить тут файл ibases.v8i со списком баз
C:\ProgramData\1C
3) Перезагрузить сервер. В Брандмауэр (Файервол, Роутер) ничего не добавлять.
4) Списать *оригинальную* Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows 8.3.22.1704 ( я качал х32)
https://info83.1c.ru/
5) Установить *оригинальную* технологическую платформу, сняв в конце отметки с установки драйвера аппаратного ключа (HASP) и удаления устаревших расширений.
6) Разархивировать списанный файл Мультикей.
Запустить файл оттуда:
-..\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\EmulsCleanUp\EmulsCleanUp.cmd
Если в окошке будет написано "сделать перезагрузку" - надо сделать перезагрузку сервера.
7) Запустить оттуда:
-..\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\hasp\haspdinst_setup.cmd
8) Запустить оттуда:
-...\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\Drivers&Dumps\MuKeyDrv\DUMPS\1C_v8_M ultiKey_001_user.reg или с другим числом пользователей (например, 100) - добавить в реестр дамп ключа
9) Запустить оттуда:
-...\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\Drivers&Dumps\MuKeyDrv\EmulSetup.cmd
10) Так как у меня сервер терминальный, то установить:
-...\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\hasp\lmsetup.exe
(нижняя строка – это для серверного ПК (т.е. где установлена база), верхняя строка для остальных ПК
Со всем соглашаться.
11) После этого запускаем программу 1С и радуемся отсутствием ошибки.
Получилось на 100 компьютеров 
В трее появился значок HASP license Manager
Платформа *оригинальная*  1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.22.1709), конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, редакция 3.0 (3.0.126.18)

----------

kog (28.12.2022)

----------


## vadimvadimvad

я попробовал вот это, все работает и обновляется конфигурация, в трее появился значок HASP license manager
1С - файловая, бухгалтерия и зарплата.
1) скачиваем Мультикей:
https://mega.nz/file/pJUSCKRQ#6A9yI1...D5yv1cgkixf2eM
Там же инструкция.
2) Удалить все платформы, удалить все файлы и папки пребывания 1С:
C:\Program Files\1cv8
C:\Users\имя_пользователя\AppData\L ocal\1С (и подобные 1Cv8...)
C:\Users\имя_пользователя\AppData\R oaming\1С (и подобные 1Cv8...) - можно оставить тут файл ibases.v8i со списком баз
C:\ProgramData\1C
3) Перезагрузить сервер. В Брандмауэр (Файервол, Роутер) ничего не добавлять.
4) Списать *оригинальную* Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows 8.3.22.1704 ( я качал х32)
https://info83.1c.ru/
5) Установить *оригинальную* технологическую платформу, сняв в конце отметки с установки драйвера аппаратного ключа (HASP) и удаления устаревших расширений.
6) Разархивировать списанный файл Мультикей.
Запустить файл оттуда:
-..\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\EmulsCleanUp\EmulsCleanUp.cmd
Если в окошке будет написано "сделать перезагрузку" - надо сделать перезагрузку сервера.
7) Запустить оттуда:
-..\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\hasp\haspdinst_setup.cmd
8) Запустить оттуда:
-...\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\Drivers&Dumps\MuKeyDrv\DUMPS\1C_v8_M ultiKey_001_user.reg или с другим числом пользователей (например, 100) - добавить в реестр дамп ключа
9) Запустить оттуда:
-...\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\Drivers&Dumps\MuKeyDrv\EmulSetup.cmd
10) Так как у меня сервер терминальный, то установить:
-...\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\hasp\lmsetup.exe
(нижняя строка – это для серверного ПК (т.е. где установлена база), верхняя строка для остальных ПК
Со всем соглашаться.
11) После этого запускаем программу 1С и радуемся отсутствием ошибки.
Получилось на 100 компьютеров 
В трее появился значок HASP license Manager active
Платформа *оригинальная*  1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.22.1709), конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, редакция 3.0 (3.0.126.18)

----------

etp (12.01.2023), md535735 (03.01.2023), Ruler (08.01.2023), Алексей_196 (05.01.2023)

----------


## Tamerlan123

Дайте пожалуйста ссылку

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Дайте пожалуйста ссылку


Что вас интересует?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Что вас интересует?


Некорректная ссылка на Мультикей: https://mega.nz/file/pJUSCKRQ#6A9yI1...D5yv1cgkixf2eM
только и всего...

----------


## Fltr

> Некорректная ссылка на Мультикей: https://mega.nz/file/pJUSCKRQ#6A9yI1...D5yv1cgkixf2eM
> только и всего...


Здесь годная
https://mega.nz/file/pJUSCKRQ#6A9yI1...D5yv1cgkixf2eM

----------

dronyk (03.01.2023), ikalichkin (25.12.2022)

----------


## Sergei_ger

> нет еще


Доброго дня! Способ лечения так и не найден?

----------


## vadimvadimvad

вот ссылка на яндекс диск https://disk.yandex.ru/d/AbcaNUGUegH2QA
пароль 1234

----------

vFix (11.01.2023), Алексей_196 (05.01.2023)

----------


## vadimvadimvad

вот ссылка на яндекс диск https://disk.yandex.ru/d/AbcaNUGUegH2QA
пароль 1234
обновил конфигурацию до Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, редакция 3.0 (3.0.128.10) , бухгалтер работает

----------

Fltr (03.01.2023)

----------


## Fltr

> вот ссылка на яндекс диск https://disk.yandex.ru/d/AbcaNUGUegH2QA
> пароль 1234
> обновил конфигурацию до Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, редакция 3.0 (3.0.128.10) , бухгалтер работает


Дампы брать из дистрибутива или мутанты? Что устанавливали - сервер или локальную?

----------


## elhool

> вот ссылка на яндекс диск https://disk.yandex.ru/d/AbcaNUGUegH2QA
> пароль 1234
> обновил конфигурацию до Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, редакция 3.0 (3.0.128.10) , бухгалтер работает


Подскажите на данный момент при указанной вами схеме полет нормальный? Не ругается платформа?
И еще вопрос перед установкой были ли у вас другие эмм.. средства? навроде mimouni?

----------


## 17919

Чем активировать 8.3.22.1750 ? 
ни один не помогает 
БП 3.0 локальная  
Обнаружена неправомерная лицензия

----------


## 17919

Чем активировать 8.3.22.1750 ? 
ни один не помогает 
БП 3.0 локальная  
Обнаружена неправомерная лицензия

----------


## *Людмила*

Добрый день!
Объясните, пожалуйста, что нужно делать: после замены файла, запускаю 1С от имени администратора, выбираю новый файл, нажимаю "ок". И когда снова запускаю 1С она заходит опять на выбор файла, по другому никак не получается запустить. Что я делаю не так?

----------


## *Людмила*

Добрый день!
Объясните, пожалуйста, что нужно делать: после замены файла, запускаю 1С от имени администратора, выбираю новый файл, нажимаю "ок". И когда снова запускаю 1С она заходит опять на выбор файла, по другому никак не получается запустить. Что я делаю не так?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день!
> Объясните, пожалуйста, что нужно делать: после замены файла, запускаю 1С от имени администратора, выбираю новый файл, нажимаю "ок". И когда снова запускаю 1С она заходит опять на выбор файла, по другому никак не получается запустить. Что я делаю не так?


Использовать Мимо 4

----------


## DaMirka

> Использовать Мимо 4


Мимо 4 и мимо 5 после 4.01.2023 не работают (при включённом доступе к интернет), только на старых платформах.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Мимо 4 и мимо 5 после 4.01.2023 не работают (при включённом доступе к интернет), только на старых платформах.


Откуда такая дата? Проблема с новыми платформами возникла после 14.11.2022.

----------


## wraithik

> Откуда такая дата? Проблема с новыми платформами возникла после 14.11.2022.


(Не 100% точно) 8.3.22.1750 - работает, а 8.3.18.1959 (он более свежая по дате выхода нет)

----------


## vFix

Благодарю! Установил только что, на 8.3.22.1750  УПП 1.3.171.1 в данном варианте заработало.
Но задача была обновить конфигурацию, посмотрим, что будет после обновления

----------


## vFix

Эээ, случайно дважды отправил и не вижу как удалить второе сообщение((
Не разобрался в начале, что теперь ответы идут иерархически, давно не был на форумах видимо))

"Благодарю! Установил только что, на 8.3.22.1750 УПП 1.3.171.1 в данном варианте заработало.
Но задача была обновить конфигурацию, посмотрим, что будет после обновления"

----------


## DaMirka

> Откуда такая дата? Проблема с новыми платформами возникла после 14.11.2022.


Извини земляк, писал в эту дату, считай попутал даты. 
и да, хотелось бы лечения для ЗП (РекомендуемаяВерсияПлатф 
0рмы.1.2.2.cfe) может кто поправит..

----------


## Glenas

ребята, платформа 8.3.21.1624 не могу справиться с срабатыванием защиты от незаконного использования. Mimo 4 и 5 использовал по всякому, последняя ЗУП загружается и через 10 сек сообщается что я пират. Я правильно понимаю, лекарства нет пока или способ кулибинский какой?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> ребята, платформа 8.3.21.1624 не могу справиться с срабатыванием защиты от незаконного использования. Mimo 4 и 5 использовал по всякому, последняя ЗУП загружается и через 10 сек сообщается что я пират. Я правильно понимаю, лекарства нет пока или способ кулибинский какой?


Использовать платформы не выше 8.3.17.2306; 8.3.18.1779; 8.3.19.1522; 8.3.20.1996; 8.3.21.1393 с установкой расширения http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...&start=8740#11

----------


## vislayer

> Использовать платформы не выше 8.3.17.2306; 8.3.18.1779; 8.3.19.1522; 8.3.20.1996; 8.3.21.1393 с установкой расширения http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...&start=8740#11


битая ссыль

----------


## alexandr_ll

> битая ссыль


Расширение "Рекомендуемая версия платформы" (1.2.2) [?] (отключает требование перейти на новую/другую платформу для любых конфигураций на основе БСП 3.Х)
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CHcQ/n3CnB4aeP

----------

anpoig (12.01.2023), juchila (12.01.2023), vislayer (12.01.2023)

----------


## vislayer

> Расширение "Рекомендуемая версия платформы" (1.2.2) [?] (отключает требование перейти на новую/другую платформу для любых конфигураций на основе БСП 3.Х)
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CHcQ/n3CnB4aeP


спасибо

----------


## Glenas

> Использовать платформы не выше 8.3.17.2306; 8.3.18.1779; 8.3.19.1522; 8.3.20.1996; 8.3.21.1393 с установкой расширения http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...&start=8740#11


Увы, последняя ЗВП не ниже 8.3.21.1624. Но попробую, а расширение ставить на последний релиз конфы?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Увы, последняя ЗВП не ниже 8.3.21.1624. Но попробую, а расширение ставить на последний релиз конфы?


Начинать ставить с ноября 2022. Вот последняя версия расширения. https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CHcQ/n3CnB4aeP

----------

gaga515 (12.01.2023)

----------


## Glenas

> Начинать ставить с ноября 2022. Вот последняя версия расширения. https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CHcQ/n3CnB4aeP


Мда..платформа 8.3.19.1726 и ЗУП 3.1.24.308 Уже куда - то стучит и блочит по "вы стали жертвой.." И дело здесь не в платформе, а к конфе. т.е. я могу поставить несвежую платформу с расширением, но всё равно конфа будет стучать

----------


## Glenas

Без сети работает

----------


## Ferdi0

"Для работы с программой требуется подключить Интернет-поддержку пользователей. Для этого введите логин и пароль, которые вы используете на Портале 1С:ИТС."

постоянно появляется такое окно в платформе 8.3.22.1709, нет ли расширения что бы убрать его?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> "Для работы с программой требуется подключить Интернет-поддержку пользователей. Для этого введите логин и пароль, которые вы используете на Портале 1С:ИТС."
> 
> постоянно появляется такое окно в платформе 8.3.22.1709, нет ли расширения что бы убрать его?


https://geniy1s.ru/developments-1s/a...hivyh-okon-1s/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Мда..платформа 8.3.19.1726 и ЗУП 3.1.24.308 Уже куда - то стучит и блочит по "вы стали жертвой.." И дело здесь не в платформе, а к конфе. т.е. я могу поставить несвежую платформу с расширением, но всё равно конфа будет стучать


В последних версиях платформ (Выше 8.3.17.2306; 8.3.18.1779; 8.3.19.1522; 8.3.20.1996; 8.3.21.1393) добавлена проверка лицензионности. Если компьютер подключен к интернет, то выдается сообщение и в базу записывается блокировка. При запуске такой базы на предыдущих версиях будет выдаваться ошибка формата потока. Исправить можно http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...&start=7060#14

----------


## Жанна84

> В последних версиях платформ (Выше 8.3.17.2306; 8.3.18.1779; 8.3.19.1522; 8.3.20.1996; 8.3.21.1393) добавлена проверка лицензионности. Если компьютер подключен к интернет, то выдается сообщение и в базу записывается блокировка. При запуске такой базы на предыдущих версиях будет выдаваться ошибка формата потока. Исправить можно http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...&start=7060#14


Здравствуйте! Не могу перейти по ссылке, та же беда (((

----------


## Жанна84

> В последних версиях платформ (Выше 8.3.17.2306; 8.3.18.1779; 8.3.19.1522; 8.3.20.1996; 8.3.21.1393) добавлена проверка лицензионности. Если компьютер подключен к интернет, то выдается сообщение и в базу записывается блокировка. При запуске такой базы на предыдущих версиях будет выдаваться ошибка формата потока. Исправить можно http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...&start=7060#14


Напишите пожалуйста тему, чтоб найти можно было.

----------


## Alex1986_

Доброго времени суток.
Прошу помощи
Сильно не пинайте пжт, я не работаю с 1с, делаю ноут клиенту с заменой SSD, попросили установить 1с из их папки, там же и "кряки",  но как его применить, если 1с закрывается почти сразу даже без инета. 1с установил, конфигурацию загрузил, а вот как отключить защиту с помощью этого архива не знаю.
*Скрытый текст*https://cloud.mail.ru/public/jLY2/tVwJ6rQLX

Буду рад за любую ссылку почитать гайд или разъяснение. 
Спасибо!

----------


## Glenas

> В последних версиях платформ (Выше 8.3.17.2306; 8.3.18.1779; 8.3.19.1522; 8.3.20.1996; 8.3.21.1393) добавлена проверка лицензионности. Если компьютер подключен к интернет, то выдается сообщение и в базу записывается блокировка. При запуске такой базы на предыдущих версиях будет выдаваться ошибка формата потока. Исправить можно http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...&start=7060#14


Спс, по ссылке не перейти..
Без сети да, работает. Если есть инфа? Сеть включить, но базу не запускать, стуканет на сервера 1С? После выключения сети запустить, перед работой выключать сеть

----------


## Glenas

> В последних версиях платформ (Выше 8.3.17.2306; 8.3.18.1779; 8.3.19.1522; 8.3.20.1996; 8.3.21.1393) добавлена проверка лицензионности. Если компьютер подключен к интернет, то выдается сообщение и в базу записывается блокировка. При запуске такой базы на предыдущих версиях будет выдаваться ошибка формата потока. Исправить можно http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...&start=7060#14


Спс, по ссылке не перейти..
Без сети да, работает. Если есть инфа? Сеть включить, но базу не запускать, стуканет на сервера 1С? После выключения сети запустить, перед работой выключать сеть

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброго времени суток.
> Прошу помощи
> Сильно не пинайте пжт, я не работаю с 1с, делаю ноут клиенту с заменой SSD, попросили установить 1с из их папки, там же и "кряки",  но как его применить, если 1с закрывается почти сразу даже без инета. 1с установил, конфигурацию загрузил, а вот как отключить защиту с помощью этого архива не знаю.
> *Скрытый текст*https://cloud.mail.ru/public/jLY2/tVwJ6rQLX
> 
> Буду рад за любую ссылку почитать гайд или разъяснение. 
> Спасибо!


Эти патчи никак не связаны с отключением лицензии. Это исправления версии конфигурации, распространяемые 1С.  Для отключения защиты использовать Mimo-UniDll  отсюда https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D1%83!/page62 либо эмулятор https://cloud.mail.ru/public/mnVv/dNqQYFFY1

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Напишите пожалуйста тему, чтоб найти можно было.


http://forum.ru-board.com
Андеграунд » Варезник » Аптека для платформ/конфигураций/компонент 1С:Предприятие !

----------

Жанна84 (13.01.2023)

----------


## Жанна84

Спасибо!

----------


## Alex1986_

Платформа запускается и работает всё отлично, а вот конфигурация УТ 11_new ругается.
а) Установил 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.19.1726) + Mimo-UniDll_v4.v5 = работает
б) 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.19.1726) + УТ 11 (11.3.2.157) - работает без проблем (старая база).
в) 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.19.1726) + УТ 11 (11.5.10.63) - при запуске пишет о неправомерном использовании - пустая база я так понял из названия файла, вот скрин - Картинка

То есть в этой папке присутствует архив patches_Trade_11_5_10_63 и он не способствует разблокировке конфигурации УТ 11 (11.5.10.63), а просто улучшения/исправления её?
*Скрытый текст*Содержимое всей папки - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/roM6/Bri3DHuy3

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Платформа запускается и работает всё отлично, а вот конфигурация УТ 11_new ругается.
> а) Установил 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.19.1726) + Mimo-UniDll_v4.v5 = работает
> б) 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.19.1726) + УТ 11 (11.3.2.157) - работает без проблем (старая база).
> в) 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.19.1726) + УТ 11 (11.5.10.63) - при запуске пишет о неправомерном использовании - пустая база я так понял из названия файла, вот скрин - Картинка
> 
> То есть в этой папке присутствует архив patches_Trade_11_5_10_63 и он не способствует разблокировке конфигурации УТ 11 (11.5.10.63), а просто улучшения/исправления её?
> *Скрытый текст*Содержимое всей папки - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/roM6/Bri3DHuy3


Новые конфигурации следует запускать на платформах
Последние версии платформ без таймбомбы в их коде:
8.3.17.2306; 8.3.18.1779; 8.3.19.1522; 8.3.20.1996; 8.3.21.1393 с использованием расширения отсюда https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CHcQ/n3CnB4aeP
Откровенно говоря уже устал во всех ветках писать одно и то же...

----------

Alex1986_ (13.01.2023)

----------


## Alex1986_

Так приходят "ушлепки" как я которые дружат с паяльником и работают с железом, а люди не понимают, что это совсем другое.
Ты ремонтируешь компы? - Значит помоги мне с 1с, ну так-то так... Друзья же блин.

Благодарю Вас alexandr_II за ваше время.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Так приходят "ушлепки" как я которые дружат с паяльником и работают с железом, а люди не понимают, что это совсем другое.
> Ты ремонтируешь компы? - Значит помоги мне с 1с, ну так-то так... Друзья же блин.
> 
> Благодарю Вас alexandr_II за ваше время.


Да я не в претензии. Просто реально устал за последние 2 месяца.

----------


## AvaNar

Ребят я новичок пытаюсь разобраться с 1с, помогите решить проблему.
Пытался установить версию 8.3.18.1959 через Mimo-UniDll, после установки пишет что лицензия украдена и что-то в таком роде и выкидывает(расширения не устанавливал, не понял как). Я так понимаю версия не подходит для кряка через Mimo-UniDll.
Для работы требуется любая версия больше 8.3.18.1959, какую установить.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Ребят я новичок пытаюсь разобраться с 1с, помогите решить проблему.
> Пытался установить версию 8.3.18.1959 через Mimo-UniDll, после установки пишет что лицензия украдена и что-то в таком роде и выкидывает(расширения не устанавливал, не понял как). Я так понимаю версия не подходит для кряка через Mimo-UniDll.
> Для работы требуется любая версия больше 8.3.18.1959, какую установить.


Новые конфигурации следует запускать на платформах
Последние версии платформ без таймбомбы в их коде:
8.3.17.2306; 8.3.18.1779; 8.3.19.1522; 8.3.20.1996; 8.3.21.1393 с использованием расширения отсюда https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CHcQ/n3CnB4aeP
Ни одна из версий больше 8.3.18.1959 не подойдет. Попробуйте разобраться с установкой расширения. Там ничего сложного нет. Если будут конкретные вопросы а не типа "я ничего не понял", пишите, поможем.

----------

anpoig (Сегодня), topsla (Сегодня)

----------

